# garden pond coming to life



## sa80mark (14 Apr 2013)

Ive just been out to my pond doing a bit tidying up and ive got 3 frogs and 7 newts all happily swimming around fingers crossed ill soon be finding baby newts


----------



## Ed Seeley (15 Apr 2013)

My fish are up and begging for food.  Fortunately no frogs, toads or newts in my new pond as the koi would probably just eat them!


----------



## mafoo (19 Apr 2013)

Frogspawn and associated hair algae bloom here -.-

Id love to be able to give the stuff away, sadly illegal. I'd love newts tho


----------



## sa80mark (21 Jun 2013)

Ive got my first lily flower of the year


----------

